# WV Dem Governor Becoming Republican



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

tonight on stage with the POTUS. Per Fox News.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Times and people are achanging.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So a crooked Demonrat is going to become a crooked rino?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> So a crooked Demonrat is going to become a crooked rino?


The guy has been compared to Trump, as he is a billionaire business man that sought and got office.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Hitching his wagon to Trump---


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

tango said:


> Hitching his wagon to Trump---


Actually quite smart for him to do that since Trump won WV by 32 over the beast. It would be really nice to see that douchebag liar, Senator Manchin to lose next year to a conservative.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

WV is Not V by any stretch


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just my take on this. I understand people can come to light. They can emerge from the darkness. But I need to see that fire in the soul. I need to hear him stand and testify to his sins of the past. He does not have to list each one but at least admit the wrong. He must then share the message of his rebirth with others . .
I was one high school, lost in a sea of socialism and liberal confusion. Blinded by those place over me, mislead in every way. I was shown the light. If it can happen to me it can happen to many.
But I need to know he is just just covering his ass.

By the way . What Trump did and said on stage tonight he needs to be doing every week and turn twitter off . Except to jack with CNN every now and then a 0200.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't know, he came into office, and the very first thing he did was raise taxes on everything he could think of, seems pretty democrat to me.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> I don't know, he came into office, and the very first thing he did was raise taxes on everything he could think of, seems pretty democrat to me.


Is he a Gungrabber ? (Bloomberg $$)


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> Is he a Gungrabber ? (Bloomberg $$)


Anti gun people don't fare too well around these parts, democrat nor republican.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> Anti gun people don't fare too well around these parts, democrat nor republican.


Like the Governor of Virginia ?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Gator Monroe said:


> Like the Governor of Virginia ?


That race had a big libertarian vote that got him elected
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virginia_gubernatorial_election,_2013

6.5 for a libertarian while republican was a tea party conservative


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Times and people are achanging.....





Moonshinedave said:


> I don't know, he came into office, and the very first thing he did was raise taxes on everything he could think of, seems pretty democrat to me.


Just a wolf in sheep's clothing, it's a smart tactic... we need to be wary!

*Rancher*


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

In South Carolina, our Governor Carroll Campbell (1987 to 1995) helped "convert a lot of demorats to the GOP and developed a huge political machine that still holds the reigns today. All he did was change SC to a rino state. Still corrupt, still slipping in taxes on us, still won't allow anymore gun rights.


----------

